
Show HN: High quality customer support for your product (per-response pricing) - slugiscool99
https://forefront.support?ref=hn
======
slugiscool99
Hi -

My name is Adam and I started this service after trying to support a few
Shopify apps I made. I felt like most inquiries were basic and a waste of my
time. So I put together some experienced customer support freelancers and
created a system to plug in any product. The agents use your existing
documentation and resolve most of the tickets that come in without any work
from you.

Happy to answer any questions or if you have feedback that’s greatly
appreciated.

